
Resistance to the Use of Anesthesia in the Mid-19th Century (2005) [pdf] - apsec112
https://www.docdroid.net/V0s9uDp/meyer2015.pdf
======
mdrzn
Weird how people could come up with reason to hate anything at all. Even
anesthesia!

What could we be so wrong about today, as much as they were wrong about this
150 years ago?

------
aurizon
The high death rate had a chilling effect. It took 20-30 years for the tech to
become safer.

